# Meet Emily (LOTS of pics!)



## Kazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

I couldn't pass her up, she was so sweet! Came right up to my hand. She's getting a buddy soon but until then I'm going to be her buddy because I'm at home all day. 


























































































And my buddy Izzy, now known as The Rat Whisperer. lol


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Your rat is so pretty!!!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Cute rat, but be careful in the bright day or sun light, especially if she has red eyes. Rats are creatures of the dark


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Kazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks!

I'll remember that. She wasn't out in direct sunlight long, mostly in the shade or the carrying purse thing I have. She's a sweetie.


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

: D What a sweetie pie!!!

[email protected]


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cute ratie.


----------



## Kazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

Hehe, thanks everyone!

Yeah, she wouldn't stay still until he held her. Then she cuddled against his leg. So cute.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww shes beautiful!


----------



## Kazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Lovely!
Jess x


----------



## Kazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl you have!


----------



## Ms_Ratty (Jul 14, 2008)

I LOVE the pics on the post. Some of the cutest pics I've seen!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Adorable Ratty. Just make sure you check the skies before putting her on a post like that.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh. She's a cuutie :]


----------



## flogging_molly (Jul 18, 2008)

aww shes very cute


----------

